# Diesel and Gas



## scooterdayton (Oct 28, 2008)

Just thought id comment. 
We have a F350 powerstroke with a 8FTbossVplow and a old 88Chevy 2500 with 7.5 hiniker. both are brand new plows.
the F350 is a tank and will ram anything as well as shuv the piles high but if you back over any snow, good luck scrapeing it off. and its sucks being on and off the gas so much getting 7mpg. great for lots but not residential.
but with that old chevy 5.7 it barely uses any gas, and scrapes excellent. doesnt way enough to really pack the snow down so you dont have to worry about running it over. dont have to worry about starting it up as well.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

scooterdayton;692450 said:


> Just thought id comment.
> We have a F350 powerstroke with a 8FTbossVplow and a old 88Chevy 2500 with 7.5 hiniker. both are brand new plows.
> the F350 is a tank and will ram anything as well as shuv the piles high but if you back over any snow, good luck scrapeing it off. and its sucks being on and off the gas so much getting 7mpg. great for lots but not residential.
> but with that old chevy 5.7 it barely uses any gas, and scrapes excellent. doesnt way enough to really pack the snow down so you dont have to worry about running it over. dont have to worry about starting it up as well.


What powerstroke do u have?? 7.3, 6.0, 6.4?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

scooterdayton;692450 said:


> Just thought id comment.
> We have a F350 powerstroke with a 8FTbossVplow and a old 88Chevy 2500 with 7.5 hiniker. both are brand new plows.
> the F350 is a tank and will ram anything as well as shuv the piles high but if you back over any snow, good luck scrapeing it off. and its sucks being on and off the gas so much getting 7mpg. great for lots but not residential.
> but with that old chevy 5.7 it barely uses any gas, and scrapes excellent. doesnt way enough to really pack the snow down so you dont have to worry about running it over. dont have to worry about starting it up as well.


if you had a cummins you wouldn't have to worry about starting it either ..juuust kidding !!!!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

xtreem3d;692469 said:


> if you had a cummins you wouldn't have to worry about starting it either ..juuust kidding !!!!


Ya u would be worried if the tranny was gona make it.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

xtreem3d;692469 said:


> if you had a cummins you wouldn't have to worry about starting it either ..juuust kidding !!!!


That's no joke. I never plug my truck in and it starts right up.



brad96z28;692470 said:


> Ya u would be worried if the tranny was gona make it.


Not true! My 48 RE is tough as nails. As long as you are not a moron its a great tranny.


----------



## archer39 (Oct 26, 2008)

brad96z28;692470 said:


> Ya u would be worried if the tranny was gona make it.





JDiepstra;692491 said:


> That's no joke. I never plug my truck in and it starts right up.
> 
> Not true! My 48 RE is tough as nails. As long as you are not a moron its a great tranny.


i get 12mpg plowing in my cummins (only have a 7.5 plow so i don't have as much snow to push). i have a first generation (93) and have put my trans though hell and it is still going it is not stock power wise either.

o yea, it starts easier in the cold than all the other gassers that are around here.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

I've plowed with my Cummins since day one and I've bailed a few gassers out along the way.

One time in particular, a guy had an F250 and was plowing an uphill driveway in a wet 10-12" of snow. He claimed he could only strait blade it because the front end would slide over. He had a mound piled up about 3/4 of the way up an asphalt driveway with stone retaining walls on each side. 

I get the call, "Um, I'm kinda in a jam and the lady has to be to work in a 1/2 hour".


He had basically pushed so much snow up this drive that he could not move it. It was one big mound with a perfect plow mold shape facing me. 

I eased into the pile, picked the blade up an inch or two, gave it the juice, and with a cloud of black smoke and a little tire churp I pushed the wad up over the rise. The truck is a tank and I proved it that day.


----------



## fortydegnorth (Aug 16, 2005)

I have an f350 dually dump that weighs 10k pounds and has the 6.0 diesel. The truck is stock and I get 10mpg plowing with a 9.5' MVP. 7 mpg seems really low even plowing. The cleaning issue could be the attack angle of the plow. Look at the Boss plow, maybe it is more vertical at the cutting edge than the Hiniker. A steeper angle will clean better in my opionion. I doubt the truck would determine if the plow cleans compacted snow or not.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

my 6.0 f350 srw pickup gets around 10-11 and i can go almost 20 hours one one tank of gas


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

I used to have a 01 Dodge Cummins and it was the worst plow truck I ever had. The rear had the limited slip which never worked under extreme conditions. I have plowed in a 02 Ford Powerstroke and it did allot better then the Dodge. Then I had the joy of plowing in a 02 Chevy Duramax and that thing would out plow any of the other two I mentioned. They all had Boss 8,6 straight blade plows on them. It out plowed them so much we lined them all up to see what one would keep plowing and what one would stop and spin. The Chevy took it all the way to the curb where as the Dodge stopped early and the Ford almost made it to the curb but it also stopped and spun. All this was due to the rears not locking and the Chevy did lock up and kept going. IMO the newer and older Chevy's were and are the best plow truck made.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

x2 i know this will start a war from all the guys that are going to say my truck holds a plow better or i know a guy who hated his chevy and loves his dodge. im just gonna second what ben had to say and watch all the haters chime inwesport


----------



## 05Duramax073 (Nov 25, 2008)

I love plowing with my chevy. The truck just keeps on going. Unless I get on ice, and we all know what it is like when you are on a sliver of ice and trying to push a big pile verticaly.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

BIGBEN2004;692868 said:


> I used to have a 01 Dodge Cummins and it was the worst plow truck I ever had. The rear had the limited slip which never worked under extreme conditions. I have plowed in a 02 Ford Powerstroke and it did allot better then the Dodge. Then I had the joy of plowing in a 02 Chevy Duramax and that thing would out plow any of the other two I mentioned. They all had Boss 8,6 straight blade plows on them. It out plowed them so much we lined them all up to see what one would keep plowing and what one would stop and spin. The Chevy took it all the way to the curb where as the Dodge stopped early and the Ford almost made it to the curb but it also stopped and spun. All this was due to the rears not locking and the Chevy did lock up and kept going. IMO the newer and older Chevy's were and are the best plow truck made.





ServiceOnSite;692881 said:


> x2 i know this will start a war from all the guys that are going to say my truck holds a plow better or i know a guy who hated his chevy and loves his dodge. im just gonna second what ben had to say and watch all the haters chime inwesport


To each their own. My Dodge has been unstoppable for me. If Ben would properly equip his trucks for the job at hand, he wouldn't be complaining about them.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

What do you mean properly equip? If Ford and Dodge would make a true locker rear they would probally do as well. I can't stand how a 4x4 truck only uses two wheels to power it, one in the front and one in the back.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

BIGBEN2004;693295 said:


> What do you mean properly equip? If Ford and Dodge would make a true locker rear they would probally do as well. I can't stand how a 4x4 truck only uses two wheels to power it, one in the front and one in the back.


So then how is my truck leaving rubber on both sides when I smoke the tires?


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

xtreem3d;692469 said:


> if you had a cummins you wouldn't have to worry about starting it either ..juuust kidding !!!!


Why would you be "kidding" it's the truth!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ColliganLands;692555 said:


> my 6.0 f350 srw pickup gets around 10-11 and i can go almost 20 hours one one tank of gas


Colligan

You better not be putting gas in that 6.0


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

wow crete i meant fuel lol
so used to just saying gas


----------



## chevy v (Dec 19, 2008)

i'm with big ben, chevys are the best. they don't stop pushing


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

BIGBEN2004;692868 said:


> I used to have a 01 Dodge Cummins and it was the worst plow truck I ever had. The rear had the limited slip which never worked under extreme conditions. I have plowed in a 02 Ford Powerstroke and it did allot better then the Dodge. Then I had the joy of plowing in a 02 Chevy Duramax and that thing would out plow any of the other two I mentioned. They all had Boss 8,6 straight blade plows on them. It out plowed them so much we lined them all up to see what one would keep plowing and what one would stop and spin. The Chevy took it all the way to the curb where as the Dodge stopped early and the Ford almost made it to the curb but it also stopped and spun. All this was due to the rears not locking and the Chevy did lock up and kept going. IMO the newer and older Chevy's were and are the best plow truck made.


There has NEVER been a Ford or Chevy built (stock) that will either match up plows in the front or hook chains in the back that will out pull or out push a Dodge Cummins. That includes any of my trucks from the 92,93,94,95,96,97,98,2000,2004 or 2006. In fact my 2500 trucks will outpull the 350 Ford or Chevy. Especially if you put either one or two 2500 pound skids in the bed. Been there and done all of that. Made lots of money doing it too. Also have 250,000 miles on trucks with NO tranny issues. A sensor that makes it shift, maybe. SALT! SALT! SALT! Lets see any Chevy or Ford beat 22 MPG on highway with a 3500, 14 MPG pulling a 30K trailer, or 17 MPG in town....NOT gonna happen...NEVER has...NEVER will. Ford dealers have been telling people for 15 years they would have a Cummins next year and Chevy has tried 6 or 8 different abortions under the hood.


----------



## scooterdayton (Oct 28, 2008)

agreed, I wont take my Cummins out for winter though its too nice ha. 
those straight 6's are a real truck engine. best investment ever made.
i think dodge painted it black. while replacing the kdp pin and crankseal and i knowticed the timing cover was yellow. wish they would have left it alone. it would have looked great!
I hate dodge unless it has a cummins in it. there gas trucks are the worst piles of crap ever.

only the 7.3 for ford, those can take a lot of abuse. but hard to work on, seems like somethings always going to hell on it.
for chevy, i wouldnt buy anything but a gasser, there great work on and parts are dime a dozen.
everybody i know with a duramax wants to sell it, alright truck, bad mpg, but sitting next to a cummins putts it to shame.

i guess everybody has there opinions and every truck is going to have its pros and cons though.


Hows this for starting a war, i run nothing but SYNTHETIC in everything and live by it ha ha!


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

I owned a couple dodges and all I can say is they were the biggest pieces of crap I ever owned. I know many other guys who had dodges as well and theirs were junk too. Never again will I be suckered into that one. 

On a side note, my '05 F550 with 6.0 pulled my Tri-axle dump truck out of the mud last year, barely cracking 2000 rpm. 
Every truck is going to have issues, it doesn't matter what it is. They are still pieces of equipment!

Also, you cummins guys are living in a cloud.
The Cummins - 6.7L, 650lb/ft, 350HP
The Duramax - 6.6L, 660lb/ft, 365HP
The Power Stroke - 6.4L, 650lb/ft, 350HP
By the looks of it they are all the same. Get off the high horse there guys.
I will give you this, your MPG is definately tops though, that is for sure.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ford550;693736 said:


> I owned a couple dodges and all I can say is they were the biggest pieces of crap I ever owned. I know many other guys who had dodges as well and theirs were junk too. Never again will I be suckered into that one.
> 
> On a side note, my '05 F550 with 6.0 pulled my Tri-axle dump truck out of the mud last year, barely cracking 2000 rpm.
> Every truck is going to have issues, it doesn't matter what it is. They are still pieces of equipment!
> ...


Sir what you don't understand when you post those numbers is that the big inline 6 is making that power much sooner, and much easier than those V8 which are straining at every seam and spinning their brains out to get there.


----------



## archer39 (Oct 26, 2008)

BIGBEN2004;693295 said:


> What do you mean properly equip? If Ford and Dodge would make a true locker rear they would probally do as well. I can't stand how a 4x4 truck only uses two wheels to power it, one in the front and one in the back.


Your ford or chevy don't have a "true" locker in it either. Drive in a truck that has a true locker and you will know what mean. On all dodges it is easy to see what they if they are equipped with limited slip, just look at the sticker on the door or hood. very easy to tell before you buy it. so don't blame the truck that was not equipped with what your chevy or ford was. I don't know if ford does this because i never have or will own one.

Most Trucks come from the factory with either a limited slip differential (chevy called it a POSI, Transfers power to the wheel that is slipping) or an OPEN differential (one wheel wonders). a true locker locks all the time and sends equal power expect when turning hard it unlocks (makes a noticeable bang) and allows you to turn.


----------



## archer39 (Oct 26, 2008)

JDiepstra;693797 said:


> Sir what you don't understand when you post those numbers is that the big inline 6 is making that power much sooner, and much easier than those V8 which are straining at every seam and spinning their brains out to get there.


could not of said it any better. this is one of the key factors of the better mpg of the cummins, less cylinders to move at a lower RPM.


----------



## BIGBEN2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

archer39;694151 said:


> Your ford or chevy don't have a "true" locker in it either. Drive in a truck that has a true locker and you will know what mean. On all dodges it is easy to see what they if they are equipped with limited slip, just look at the sticker on the door or hood. very easy to tell before you buy it. so don't blame the truck that was not equipped with what your chevy or ford was. I don't know if ford does this because i never have or will own one.
> 
> Most Trucks come from the factory with either a limited slip differential (chevy called it a POSI, Transfers power to the wheel that is slipping) or an OPEN differential (one wheel wonders). a true locker locks all the time and sends equal power expect when turning hard it unlocks (makes a noticeable bang) and allows you to turn.


On both the Ford and Dodge they had a limited slip and it doesn't work. Chevy has the option of the G80 Locker. After one wheel slips a couple turns it locks the other side all the time. To prove it I lined up my Dodge 02, Ford 01, and a Chevy 02 on the bridge wall of our barn. For those who don't know what that is it is the slop that goes to the second floor of a Bank barn where hay was stored for feeding. The road going up is black top with grass on the sides. Their was snow on the grass and the black top was dry. My buddy said his Ford with a limited slip would lock up and go up the slope with one tire in the snow and one tire on the black top. His Ford spun the tire in the snow and the other didn't even spin no matter what he did. My Dodge with the limited slip did the same. I will say that they didn't slide back down the slope like a open Dif. but they would not climb the slope. I put the Chevy on it and the one in the snow spun a couple turns and then BANG we heard a noise and off it was climbing the slope. Their true locking dif. is the closest thing to a air locker and the optional Limited slip on Dodge and Ford is a waist of money. It doesn't matter anyways their is a good chance Dodge will be no more soon since Chrysler is the weakest of the big three and will soon probably sell off their brands.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

I love these debates......

But I love better having a 6.5 litre diesel straight 6, w/ 24 forward, 16 reverse, pneumatic rear AND front differential locks, 2 speed PTO, 6 front and 2 rear hydraulic connections. And I'm getting 13 mpg in a 17,000 GVW trk. So what it tops out at 62 mph.

Back to lurk mode.....


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll RAM you with my hopped up DAKOTA!!!! OUTA THE WAY!!!


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> I'll RAM you with my hopped up DAKOTA!!!! OUTA THE WAY!!!


Now is that any way to talk to a fellow Dodge guy:crying: I mean Dodge (Chrysler) and Mercedes (Daimler) used to be half baked cousins and all.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

JDiepstra;693797 said:


> Sir what you don't understand when you post those numbers is that the big inline 6 is making that power much sooner, and much easier than those V8 which are straining at every seam and spinning their brains out to get there.


I could not have said it better. I have them all. 6.0, 7.3 fords, duramax, a few gas truck and now a new dodge cummins. Test drove them all and the Ford was silly. I thought the twin turbo was suppose to eliminate turbo lag? I mashed the Ford to the floor and it slowly started to move until it hit about 10mph and then took off. The Cummins I test drove and bought, I mashed that one to the floor and it spun both rears and went a little sideways before it moved. 
Which brings to mind, the rear end on the Dodge seems to never unlock. I love this but it seems even different than the chevy which I thought was the same. And of course my fords would get stuck on wet grass, one wheel wonders.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

DODGE-BOY;693645 said:


> There has NEVER been a Ford or Chevy built (stock) that will either match up plows in the front or hook chains in the back that will out pull or out push a Dodge Cummins. That includes any of my trucks from the 92,93,94,95,96,97,98,2000,2004 or 2006. In fact my 2500 trucks will outpull the 350 Ford or Chevy. Especially if you put either one or two 2500 pound skids in the bed. Been there and done all of that. Made lots of money doing it too. Also have 250,000 miles on trucks with NO tranny issues. A sensor that makes it shift, maybe. SALT! SALT! SALT! Lets see any Chevy or Ford beat 22 MPG on highway with a 3500, 14 MPG pulling a 30K trailer, or 17 MPG in town....NOT gonna happen...NEVER has...NEVER will. Ford dealers have been telling people for 15 years they would have a Cummins next year and Chevy has tried 6 or 8 different abortions under the hood.


Take it easy there Dodge Boy, If it wasn't for the Cummins, Dodge would utterly suck balls! 
I'd be happy to meet, hook up a chain, and pull your 2500 down the street anytime. Just let me know when and where!


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

As for MPG on any of the new big 3, they all suck! The person you should be pointing your finger at about that is the government (EPA). With all of the emissions regulations they have to "make your world a cleaner place to live". It's a load of sh*t if you ask me. If we got all of these environmentalist wackos 
(Al Gore) out of Washington our trucks would be unrestricted power houses!


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;695511 said:


> Take it easy there Dodge Boy, If it wasn't for the Cummins, Dodge would utterly suck balls!
> I'd be happy to meet, hook up a chain, and pull your 2500 down the street anytime. Just let me know when and where!


But you know what my aunt would be IF she had a set of you know whats.....no IF'S...we do have the Cummins.....do you need that Crew Cab and that extra set of wheels and tires (dually) to make that happen? (pulling me down the street)

I've already seen what happens... ask Winn-Scapes, Agroscapes, Clear Cut Tree Serv...(they all use Ford Powerstrokes)

Put 5000 pounds- 2 skids of salt in back and it gets easier. Unless maybe you got that thing all JACKED up on STEROIDS or something.....

Never thought I would say it but I have a couple of V-10's that run pretty good too. Can't go by a Speedway without stopping but they run good.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

this thread is really heating up! i think i need more popcorn 
just so this isn't a 100% worthless reply i average around 11 mpg plowing with my diesel.
thats all im going to say


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

sno commander;695605 said:


> this thread is really heating up! i think i need more popcorn
> just so this isn't a 100% worthless reply i average around 11 mpg plowing with my diesel.
> thats all im going to say


MPG plowing really doesnt tell anyone anything

How about telling us how much fuel per hour you are using


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

cretebaby;695613 said:


> MPG plowing really doesnt tell anyone anything
> 
> How about telling us how much fuel per hour you are using


so it was a worthless reply 

ill try and figure the fuel per hour calculations next time, (hopefully tommorow 3-6")


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

cretebaby;695613 said:


> MPG plowing really doesnt tell anyone anything
> 
> How about telling us how much fuel per hour you are using


I don't know about Sno-commanders but my big ole Cummins uses all it wants per hour and I don't think you can possibly give it all its really worth...you can't stop a monster like that from eating!!!!

I know that it don't eat enough to aggravate you so when it gets to 25 or below and snow is happening pretty regular she might not get shut off at all for 3-4 days straight.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

DODGE-BOY;695665 said:


> I don't know about Sno-commanders but my big ole Cummins uses all it wants per hour and I don't think you can possibly give it all its really worth...you can't stop a monster like that from eating!!!!
> 
> I know that it don't eat enough to aggravate you so when it gets to 25 or below and snow is happening pretty regular she might not get shut off at all for 3-4 days straight.


What?????????????????


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;695672 said:


> What?????????????????


And can you beleive he's 49?


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

well i can add this much to this thread

i know my 89 Cummin's has 425,000 miles on it, it has had 2 transmission rebuilds and is on it second body, i have not touched the motor other then change oil and fuel fiters put a new water pump on it and 2 alts...

As far as Gas VS diesel 
Gas you best have a chevy parts are easy to find and cheep
diesel i know CTD get better on road milage then ford and GM. Fords motor issues are well documented with the 6.0L and 6.4L the GM 6.3L or 6.5L has lift pump issues. 2 or 3 years of cummin had dow pin issues.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

JD Dave;695689 said:


> And can you beleive he's 49?


Wow, didn't see that coming


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;695689 said:


> And can you beleive he's 49?





Mid-Ohio Scaper;696106 said:


> Wow, didn't see that coming


Roflmao


----------



## scooterdayton (Oct 28, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;695525 said:


> As for MPG on any of the new big 3, they all suck! The person you should be pointing your finger at about that is the government (EPA). With all of the emissions regulations they have to "make your world a cleaner place to live". It's a load of sh*t if you ask me. If we got all of these environmentalist wackos
> (Al Gore) out of Washington our trucks would be unrestricted power houses!


EXACTLY!!!! there a bunch of ********. what is this country coming to?
and then we all work to give them a great big fat paycheck, so they can turn around and screw us. im sick of it, and nobodys spreading my wealth, i work too dam hard for my money.


----------



## DODGE-BOY (Oct 28, 2008)

JD Dave;695689 said:


> And can you beleive he's 49?


Sorry that all went over your head! Funny thing though, I learned to spell BELIEVE about 40 years ago. Lighten up GROUCH ASS...


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;695525 said:


> As for MPG on any of the new big 3, they all suck! The person you should be pointing your finger at about that is the government (EPA). With all of the emissions regulations they have to "make your world a cleaner place to live". It's a load of sh*t if you ask me. If we got all of these environmentalist wackos
> (Al Gore) out of Washington our trucks would be unrestricted power houses!


i should listen to this because you have a doctorate level degree in an appropriate field to make this assumption with right ?


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

BigLou80;696796 said:


> i should listen to this because you have a doctorate level degree in an appropriate field to make this assumption with right ?


It doesn't take a doctorate to figure out that the government is the biggest obstacle in the success of the American people and the free market system. But hey, with that kind of a comment you must either A: collect money from the government B: work for the government. Or C: have your head so far up your ass you can't see the power of this country is because of the empowerment of the individual.
One thing that I've learned over the years is that smart ass comments like the one you've displayed only show the ignorance of that person.


----------



## SnowedUnder (Apr 2, 2008)

After reading this thread, I have to say that ***** swaggering is alive and well! 

I'm getting one of these.....


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Has it ever died? I was just expressing my dislike for government regulations, didn't realize it was going to turn into a pis*ing match.


----------



## SnowedUnder (Apr 2, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;697364 said:


> Has it ever died? I was just expressing my dislike for government regulations, didn't realize it was going to turn into a pis*ing match.


Governments? Regulations? Don't go there. DO NOT EVER GO THERE unless you want to send me to the nut house. I hate big government to begin with and I hate big government who robs us blind playing a "scr*w them" version of Robin Hood.

"Share the wealth" really means "share YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY with those that believe they are entitled to it".


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

SnowedUnder;697380 said:


> Governments? Regulations? Don't go there. DO NOT EVER GO THERE unless you want to send me to the nut house. I hate big government to begin with and I hate big government who robs us blind playing a "scr*w them" version of Robin Hood.
> 
> "Share the wealth" really means "share YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY with those that believe they are entitled to it".


I like you! You remind me of me!:salute:


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

RODHALL;695991 said:


> well i can add this much to this thread
> 
> i know my 89 Cummin's has 425,000 miles on it, it has had 2 transmission rebuilds and is on it second body, i have not touched the motor other then change oil and fuel fiters put a new water pump on it and 2 alts...
> 
> ...


What the heck is a 6.3?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;695525 said:


> As for MPG on any of the new big 3, they all suck! The person you should be pointing your finger at about that is the government (EPA). With all of the emissions regulations they have to "make your world a cleaner place to live". It's a load of sh*t if you ask me. If we got all of these environmentalist wackos
> (Al Gore) out of Washington our trucks would be unrestricted power houses!


Yep our 08 d max got almost 20 with summer fuel Now its around 18. I guess that sucks huh? Where are u getting these facts that all the 3 suck? I know 2 of them suck!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DODGE-BOY;696772 said:


> Sorry that all went over your head! Funny thing though, I learned to spell BELIEVE about 40 years ago. Lighten up GROUCH ASS...


Yeah I'm a grouch. You post like your a 17 year old kid that knows it all. I'm just stating facts, sorry, DB


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

brad96z28;699898 said:


> Yep our 08 d max got almost 20 with summer fuel Now its around 18. I guess that sucks huh? Where are u getting these facts that all the 3 suck? I know 2 of them suck!


OK, that doesn't entirely suck. But still, if you're getting 18 to 20 right now just think if you did a DPF delete and freed up the exhaust.
The fact is all of the impedance on the exhaust can't be good for fuel mileage.
BTW, the 6.4 doesn't suck I could get 18 to 23 mpg and give my truck an extra 275 horses if I had an extra $1600 laying around for some spartan tunes and a DPF delete. Let me just say that 18 to 23 mpg and 625 horses does not suck!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;700091 said:



> OK, that doesn't entirely suck. But still, if you're getting 18 to 20 right now just think if you did a DPF delete and freed up the exhaust.
> The fact is all of the impedance on the exhaust can't be good for fuel mileage.
> BTW, the 6.4 doesn't suck I could get 18 to 23 mpg and give my truck an extra 275 horses if I had an extra $1600 laying around for some spartan tunes and a DPF delete. Let me just say that 18 to 23 mpg and 625 horses does not suck!


One of my 07's Dmax's has the DPF deleted and I run a PPE tuner set on level 4 most of the time, I think at best it made a 2 mpg difference but the sound of the exhaust is incredible now. The mileage is very similair now to my 02 LB7 but for warranty reasons I want to leave the other 07 stock.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

omg the cummis is the best motor , we have been over this already -


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

elite1msmith;700106 said:


> omg the cummis is the best motor , we have been over this already -


It is the best diesel motor manufacturer, and yes they've made some of the best diesel motors, but their 6.7 is not at the top of the list for all time best Cummins motors. Kind of like Navistar. Their 7.3 can compete with almost any great diesel but their 6.0 SUCKED! Who knows entirely about the 6.4 (although it's done great for me) 
Knock on wood.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;700152 said:


> It is the best diesel motor manufacturer, and yes they've made some of the best diesel motors, but their 6.7 is not at the top of the list for all time best Cummins motors. Kind of like Navistar. Their 7.3 can compete with almost any great diesel but their 6.0 SUCKED! Who knows entirely about the 6.4 (although it's done great for me)
> Knock on wood.


id agree that the 6.7 doesnt seem as promissing as the old 5.9 12 valves were,.... but they are still new to the market, time will tell

navistar? the 7.3 - does not come close to cummis at all. anyone that states that a STOCK 7.3 or a durafax is even remotley closeto a cummis 5.9 has clearly never ran a cummis for more than 5 mins time. The beauty of the cummis, is that it preforms the exact same every single time you drive it. it doesn t matter if your just driving or pulling heavy loads... it seems like the motor has enough power for what ever you through at it

the 7.3 has serious turbo lag... i pulled a lightly loaded 24 foot trailer with it... and i was like, this thing is a dog... i could pull 10,000 lbs with my cummis up a hill , and beat this thing


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

brad96z28;699894 said:


> What the heck is a 6.3?


I think he mean 6.2L gm diesel


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;700091 said:


> OK, that doesn't entirely suck. But still, if you're getting 18 to 20 right now just think if you did a DPF delete and freed up the exhaust.
> The fact is all of the impedance on the exhaust can't be good for fuel mileage.
> BTW, the 6.4 doesn't suck I could get 18 to 23 mpg and give my truck an extra 275 horses if I had an extra $1600 laying around for some spartan tunes and a DPF delete. Let me just say that 18 to 23 mpg and 625 horses does not suck!


 Well His 08 bone stock is better then my lly. Well the way it comes from the factory sure sucks.11or so mpg Id rather walk


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

JD Dave;700099 said:


> One of my 07's Dmax's has the DPF deleted and I run a PPE tuner set on level 4 most of the time, I think at best it made a 2 mpg difference but the sound of the exhaust is incredible now. The mileage is very similair now to my 02 LB7 but for warranty reasons I want to leave the other 07 stock.


I have not seen much of a change in others either.Just slight increase in miledge.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

brad96z28;700220 said:


> I have not seen much of a change in others either.Just slight increase in miledge.


The problem is once you delete the DPF and run a tune , you can't resist using the extra power so after all is said and done your best just to leave it stock. JMO


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

JD Dave;700350 said:


> The problem is once you delete the DPF and run a tune , you can't resist using the extra power so after all is said and done your best just to leave it stock. JMO


I agree, yet at 12 or 13 mpg stock sucks (i know, i know i should have gotten a chevy). But there has to be something to mod the mpg without screwing up the motor. 
I mean why is Cummins having such a hard time with mpg just like Navistar and Cummins is the the king of diesel. It's not "green" at all if you're using more fuel to pollute the air less???


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;700587 said:


> I agree, yet at 12 or 13 mpg stock sucks (i know, i know i should have gotten a chevy). But there has to be something to mod the mpg without screwing up the motor.
> I mean why is Cummins having such a hard time with mpg just like Navistar and Cummins is the the king of diesel. It's not "green" at all if you're using more fuel to pollute the air less???


I know the dpf was a last min throw on on the gms thats why they are having alot of trouble with them.F&^% epa juckets.Imagine towing a fith weel across country and have it in limp in and cant go over 40 :realmad:


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;695511 said:


> Take it easy there Dodge Boy, If it wasn't for the Cummins, Dodge would utterly suck balls!
> I'd be happy to meet, hook up a chain, and pull your 2500 down the street anytime. Just let me know when and where!


Your truck is way heavier than his dodge, not that weight the dominating factor. I'm sure ya'll have seen the 4BT Hummer vs F250? Who ever losses traction first is going down.


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

DODGE-BOY;693645 said:


> There has NEVER been a Ford or Chevy built (stock) that will either match up plows in the front or hook chains in the back that will out pull or out push a Dodge Cummins. That includes any of my trucks from the 92,93,94,95,96,97,98,2000,2004 or 2006. In fact my 2500 trucks will outpull the 350 Ford or Chevy. Especially if you put either one or two 2500 pound skids in the bed. Been there and done all of that. Made lots of money doing it too. Also have 250,000 miles on trucks with NO tranny issues. A sensor that makes it shift, maybe. SALT! SALT! SALT! Lets see any Chevy or Ford beat 22 MPG on highway with a 3500, 14 MPG pulling a 30K trailer, or 17 MPG in town....NOT gonna happen...NEVER has...NEVER will. Ford dealers have been telling people for 15 years they would have a Cummins next year and Chevy has tried 6 or 8 different abortions under the hood.


i get about 22-23mpg with my 6.5td

if you go stock to stock a chevy will walk all over the cummins.
stock to stock means no weight in the bed wich a dodge needs. a std cab long bed dodge with a half tank of fuel is useless. in three inches of snow plow to plow a s10 would push the dodge around with those conditions

my family fleet is
01 dodge std cab longbed cummins 
06 dodge crew cab shortbed cummins
98 chevy std cab longbed 6.5td
88 chevy std cab flatbed 350ci


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

RamPainting said:


> Your truck is way heavier than his dodge, not that weight the dominating factor. I'm sure ya'll have seen the 4BT Hummer vs F250? Who ever losses traction first is going down.


Hell yeah the Hummer with the Cummins is gonna break drive shafts on the Ford, I don't see the military sending F250's into a F'in war zone! When the USA sends a diesel into a war zone it damn well better be the Cummins! It's King.
BTW, I love the Obama pic


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;702599 said:


> Hell yeah the Hummer with the Cummins is gonna break drive shafts on the Ford, I don't see the military sending F250's into a F'in war zone! When the USA sends a diesel into a war zone it damn well better be the Cummins! It's King.
> BTW, I love the Obama pic


:salute:


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

All the military hummers have 6.5 diesels in them, I know ive drove them plenty of times.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

OhioPlower;702914 said:


> All the military hummers have 6.5 diesels in them, I know ive drove them plenty of times.


Ditto


----------



## archer39 (Oct 26, 2008)

bad93blaster;702431 said:


> i get about 22-23mpg with my 6.5td
> 
> if you go stock to stock a chevy will walk all over the cummins.
> stock to stock means no weight in the bed wich a dodge needs. a std cab long bed dodge with a half tank of fuel is useless.* in three inches of snow plow to plow a s10 would push the dodge around with those conditions *
> ...


an s-10 will push the cummins around????   I own both and know for a fact that is not true. The s-10 would not stand a chance.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

OhioPlower;702914 said:


> All the military hummers have 6.5 diesels in them, I know ive drove them plenty of times.


Stock, yes!

Watch the Video below


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

RamPainting said:


> Stock, yes!
> 
> Watch the Video below


Drawbars have to be level to each other before you can compare anything


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

cretebaby;703574 said:


> Drawbars have to be level to each other before you can compare anything


Hooking up two trucks does not really prove anything, anyway! it's all about traction, the first guy to spin is going to loose. I would like to see these two trucks pull a sled, tho.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

RamPainting said:


> Stock, yes!
> 
> Watch the Video below


that ford should have been dragging that hummer all over.
4BT is what 3.7L or 3.9L the ford had 1500lbs more then...

I have been thinking of putting a 4BT in the wifes 97 zj in place of the 4.0L
just to say "i get 30+ MPG in a jeep"


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

RODHALL;703875 said:


> that ford should have been dragging that hummer all over.
> 4BT is what 3.7L or 3.9L the ford had 1500lbs more then...
> 
> I have been thinking of putting a 4BT in the wifes 97 zj in place of the 4.0L
> just to say "i get 30+ MPG in a jeep"


3.9 150 hp wesport


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

RamPainting said:


> 3.9 150 hp wesport


that be an XJ....
he really needs to fix that wiring


----------



## 02f250superduty (Oct 1, 2008)

Must admit that a Dodge with a Cummins diesel is a power house over the others but when it comes to a gasser I will stick with the Ford. And I would never plow with a GM product because there frames are the weakest of all.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I've never been a big fan of hooking trucks up like that. Put the truck in front of a sled and see what happens. Like this beautiful 08' Powerstroke 6.4 





wesportwesport!!!! ALL DAY LONG!


----------

